# Hisense to Offer Feature-Packed, Affordable 55", 65" Televisions on Amazon.com



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Hisense to Offer Feature-Packed, Affordable 55", 65" Televisions on Amazon.com*

*Hisense will offer Amazon customers their strongest lineup of WiFi-enabled 3D Smart TVs yet.*

Suwanee, Georgia, January 24, 2013 — Hisense USA, the world’s fifth-largest television manufacturer, today announced the availability of two feature-packed televisions at Amazon.com. Offering a wide array of the latest 3D and Smart TV technologies, these new televisions represent Hisense USA’s boldest foray yet into the US online retail market.

Through Amazon, Hisense will offer two new series of televisions from the recently announced T710 and K560 collections shown at the 2013 International Consumer Electronics Show (CES) held in Las Vegas. The exquisite and innovative T710 heads up the range, offering a Smart TV platform with 3D functionality at 120Hz, with four HDMI connections and two pairs of active shutter glasses to provide a fully immersive 3D experience. At 55 inches in size, the WiFi-enabled T710 beautifully complements any space. The other model being offered to Amazon customers is the stylish 65-inch K560, featuring a remarkably thin 21 mm (0.8 inch) bezel. The K560 also delivers high-end 3D Smart TV functionality, built-in WiFi as well as an industry-leading 240 Hz Vivid Motion panel, making it ideal for fast-paced sports, gaming or movie action. At 65 inches in size, the K560 is the largest Hisense television ever offered in the US. 

“Amazon redefined the online retail industry and is the go-to shopping site for millions of Americans,” said Peter Erdman, Vice President of Consumer Electronics, Hisense USA. “Having access to such a large customer base for the first time represents an amazing opportunity for Hisense, and we are thrilled to present Amazon customers with the best TVs offered by Hisense anywhere in the world.”

The Hisense T710 and K560 televisions are available now at Amazon.com. See www.hisense-usa.com or amazon.com for more details.

T710:	55” LED, 3D SmartTV, WiFi, HDMI x 4, 1080p Full HD, 120 Hz Vivid Motion
(Includes 2 pairs of Active Shutter 3D glasses)	


K560:	65” LED, 3D SmartTV, WiFi, HDMI x 4, 1080p Full HD, 240 Hz Vivid Motion, 2D to 3D conversion
(Includes 2 pairs of Active Shutter 3D glasses)

*About Hisense USA Corporation*
Established in 2001, Hisense USA Corporation is a Georgia based subsidiary of the Hisense Company Ltd., headquartered in Qingdao, China. Hisense USA offers a broad range of highly affordable consumer electronics products in the North American market, including televisions, refrigerators, air-conditioners, dehumidifiers, beverage coolers and freezers. In 2010 Hisense established an R&D center in Georgia to enable localized product development and innovation.

Hisense USA sells into retailers across North America, including hhgregg, Best Buy, Walmart, Costco.com, Canadian Tire and more. Around the world, Hisense has production bases in South Africa, Algeria, Egypt and sales offices in the USA, Europe, Australia, the Middle East and Southeast Asia. Hisense products are exported to over 130 countries and regions throughout the world.

Source: Press Release


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Before purchasing "Hisense", I would like to hear what the quality is for this brand? Anybody have any idea if this brand is worth getting?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was curious myself who they are. Kind of like TCL on Amazon.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hisense is a Chinese company that produces electronic goods. 

I am just not that familiar with their quailty. From what I can tell, they sell more lower line models. 

I just don't hear too much about them so I am always kind of hesitant to purchase them as a result.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

They've been selling tvs at Canadian Tire for 3, 4 years now(hardware store) .


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> They've been selling tvs at Canadian Tire for 3, 4 years now(hardware store) .


I would be curious what the return rate are on those tv's??


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonder if it is like Coby?


----------

